# Excel 2007 Save As HTML



## WDufault (Aug 15, 2007)

How do I save a worksheet as an HTML file so I can export it it to my server? In earlier versions there was a Save As HTML option. I can't find that option in 2007 version, although I know it was preserved in the 2007 edition.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. In the older version you could do it in both the "save As" dialog box and you could do it via the "save as web page" option via the file menu. Try hitting "F12" which is save as and change the file type drop-down list at the bottom of the dialog box to web page or html. I cannot give you more specify answers since I have not used 2007 for a bit sorry.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out this link. You can save as HTML.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HP100141031033.aspx#DatabaseFormats


----------

